# دورة تدريب المدربين



## business (29 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]يعلن المركز الامريكي الكندي للتنمية البشرية عن دورة تدريب المدربين [/FONT] (TOT)​
[FONT=&quot]بتاريخ : 25-2-2013[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المكان : المركز الامريكي الكندي للتنمية البشرية - تعليم عن بعد – اون لاين - بالغرف الصوتية[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]مدة البرنامج 7 أيام 30 ساعة[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]الفئة المستهدفة :[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]المدربون والمدربات .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المهتمون بعلم التنمية البشرية .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]الباحثون عن وظيفة أفضل .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المشرفون التربويون والمشرفات .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المعلمون والمعلمات .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]المدراء وصناع القرار .[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]الأهداف العامة :-[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]1- أن يتعرف بأهمية الاتصال ومدى علاقته بالتدريب .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]2- أن يتعرف على حياة التدريب والاحتياجات التدريبية .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]3- أن يستطيع المتدرب القيام بالتدريب ويمارسة .[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]العناصر الرئيسية :-[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]1- مدخل أساسي لمفهوم التدريب[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]2- مفهوم الاتصال ومكوناته وأنواعه وأهميته .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]3- الاحتياجات التدريبية .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]4- المعينات التدريبية ( أنواعها – استخدامها – التطبيق عليها )[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]5- أساليب التدريب المختلفة والتدريب عليها .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]6- تخطيط وتنفيذ التدريب .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]7- تدريب المتدربين عمليا على التدريب[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]للخبير الدولي /[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] دكتور عادل قباري[/FONT]_​
_[FONT=&quot]المؤهلات العلمية[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دكتوراه في إدارة الجودة الشاملة في التعليم جامعة كولومبوس 2007[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماجستير في إدارة الجودة الشاملة في التعليم جامعة كولومبوس 2004[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماجيستير في الإدارة المدرسية جامعة العالم الأمريكية 2005[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ليسانس آداب و تربية لغة عربية 1988 – جامعة الإسكندرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مدرب دولي معتمد في الكورت[/FONT]CORT[FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعليم مهارات التفكير ) من دكتور إدوارد دي بونو[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مدرب تنمية بشرية[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عضو المجلس العربي للموهوبين والمتفوقين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكيل حصري لجامعة كولمبوس بمصر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مدير مركز ليدر للتدريب والاستشارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]الخبرات التربوية[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العمل بحقل التربية و التعلم كمعلم و مشرف ووكيل ومدير[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 1988 : 1993 في مدرسة المنتزة الثانوية للبنات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 1983 : 2006 بمدارس الأندلس الأهلية في المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 2007 : 2009 وكيل مدرسة زهراء المدينة الخاصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 2009 : 2010 مدير مدرسة الروان الخاصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 2010 : 2011 مدير مدرسة الوطنية الخاصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من 2011 حتى الآن رئيس فريق مراجعة خارجية بالهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]الدراسات[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]في مجال التأليف[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأليف كتاب تمارين إبداعية لتنمية ذكاء طفلك دار جنا للطبع والنشر[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأليف كتاب مهارات حل المشكلات بطريقة إبداعية دار جنا للطبع والنشر[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأليف كتاب الخطوة الأولى لصناعة طفل مبدع – دار ريتاج للطبع والنشر[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأليف كتاب كيف تفجر الإبداع داخل أبنائك؟ – دار ريتاج للطبع والنشر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]الدورات وورش العمل التربوية[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] :-[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قدم أكثر من مائة دورة تدريبية وورشة عمل إثرائية في مجالات عديدة منها ( الموهبة و الإبداع – التفويض الفعال – الكورت – إدارة الوقت – الوسائل التعليمية – الأسرة الناجحة – الأم المعاصرة – مهارات غرس القيم – الأسرة والامتحانات - التخطيط الفعال – تدريب المدربين[/FONT]T O T[FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مهارات حل المشكلات بطريقة إبداعية – الجودة الشاملة في التعليم – الجودة من منظور إسلامي – تطبيق الجودة في المدارس - مهارات الاتصال الفعال – التفوق الدراسي – التخطيط للمراهقين - كيف تتحاور مع ابنك - الحوار – فن الإقناع – مشكلات الشباب – الهمة طريق القمة – المربي القدوة – التفكير الإيجابي – الذكاءات المتعددة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دورة النموذج الأمثل الشامل لكل مدرسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT]swom[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]علم نفس النمو مرحلة رياض الأطفال – الطفولة – المراهقة – مهارات ضبط الصف – وسائل عقاب الطلاب – كيف تعد درسا ناجحا ؟ - كيف تصبح معلما مبدعا وموهوبا ؟ - الوسائل التعليمية – تدريس الإملاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]استثمار البرنامج : شامل شهادة معتمده + بطاقة مدرب معتمد + الحقيبة التدريبية + البريد[/FONT]​
_[FONT=&quot]لمزيد من الأستفسار والتواصل :[/FONT]_​
[FONT=&quot]من داخل مصر :[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]هاتف / 01069963263 – 01069964355 [/FONT]​
[email protected][FONT=&quot] إيميل / [/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]من خارج مصر :[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]هاتف / 01069963263 002 – 00201069964355 [/FONT]​
[email protected][FONT=&quot]إيميل /[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot] لزيارة صفحاتنا علي شبكات التواصل الأجتماعي :[/FONT]​
_Facebook _​
http://www.facebook.com/acchd.fm​
_twitter_​
http://www.twitter.com/acchdeg​
_youtube_​
acchd100 - YouTube​
_google+_​

 http://www.gplus.to/ACCHD​
_[FONT=&quot]هذا الإعلان يأتيكم برعاية : بيزنس جروب للتسويق الألكتروني والأعلامي [/FONT]_​
_[FONT=&quot]01069963263 – 01069964355[/FONT]_​
_[FONT=&quot]لزيارة صفحة بيزنس جروب علي شبكة التواصل الأجتماعي [/FONT]__facebook_​
http://www.facebook.com/BG.markets​


----------

